# old vs. new TT's....



## shea900 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello fellow campers, I have a question to throw out there today. Recently while camping in Florida, I was talking to another camper. He asked about my TT , a '78 Nomad, was the air conditioning holding up. ( it was 102 that day. ) I told him it does fine as long as she's in the shade but out in the direct sun it doesn't quite keep it comfortable inside. I was thinking of getting a newer model. He said that my older one was made better and was likely better insulated than the newer ones. Does anyone have any insight on this? Is the guy right or nuts? Should I buy a newer one or would I do better by upgrading the one I have. What do you think?


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

It would certainly be cheaper to just upgrade the A/C unit, for sure...it all depends on what you're wanting to spend. The newer models are lighter...for several reasons, and insulation could probably be one of them.

It really depends on whether you want the newer amenities with a lighter TT...or keeping what you have, and upgrading it.


----------

